
Ask HN: Can I see how Facebook has categorized me for ads? - a3n
We recently became aware of &quot;interested in psuedoscience.&quot; Do I have the right to know all my tags? If not in the US, maybe in Europe? Could it be deduced?
======
triptych
[https://www.facebook.com/ads/preferences](https://www.facebook.com/ads/preferences)

